# ❀ no more



## doveling (Dec 18, 2014)

hello! welcome to citrinity, my third art shop on bell tree!
my shop layout was due for an update so i might as well start fresh again!

here i will be offering a range of art including digital & pixel art.

*livestream: off*

*MERRY CHRISTMAS / MERRY CHRISTMAS EVE / MERRY CHRISTMAS FOR TOMORROW!!*










? I have the right to decline / cancel orders - i will cancel orders if they are too complicated for me, and or if i am busy
? tbt / collectible payments only 
? payments are to be paid after art preview is sent
? do not claim art as your own!
? base rates were added to give a price average; i was getting under-offered for things i take alot of effort & time doing. prices have (+) as the complicated the character, you'll have to add more
? i do not tolerate tracing, basing, copying attributes that stylize my art or ripping of my art!










SLOTS FULL!~ [0slots open]
when the shop is full/overflowing you may still post forms, but they will be considered until a slot is free



Spoiler:  slots






azukitan said:


> Okay, this is a long shot, but I'm going to try anyway ;u;
> 
> 
> *art style:* Six mini pixels
> ...


note to self: done dragonair & gengar & gallade



Kammeh said:


> *art style:* Can I get both a blossom and a lemon?
> *size:* waist-up for the lemon
> 
> 
> ...





Alvery said:


> Oh wow that new base is super cute! :> Please consider the order below?
> 
> *art style:* lime/pixie
> *size:* N/A
> ...





emmatheweirdo said:


> *i seriously love your art omg ;w;*
> *art style:* blossom | softshot
> *ref:* x
> *offer:* 350TBT​





Emzy said:


> Oh poppet, you'll be the death of my wallet...
> Hahaha i love your art too much ;U;
> edited the refs in ><
> *art style:* lemon~
> ...





​


----------



## doveling (Dec 18, 2014)

the samples, unlike last shop's, will be hosted on a different thread, to ensure that the thread does not get cluttered, or lag due to heaps of files. It might be a little difficult to navigate, but : o
please click the fruits to be directed to the samples.





*lime | mini pixels - pixies*


*lemon | chiblets*50 x 50 icons
*base rate:* 300tbt+ | blinking animation for 50tbt extra - 400TBT+ | blinking animation for 50tbt extra*base rates:*
headshot 200tbt+ | waist up 300tbt+ | fullbody 400tbt+




*orange | cellbebes*


*blossom | softshots*


*grapefruit | sketchpage**base rates:* headshot 300tbt+ | 
waist up 400tbt+ | fullbody 500tbt+headshots 
*base rates*: 300tbt+4 - 5 drawings
*base rates*: 1000tbt+











```
[B]art style:[/B] which fruit/art type did you want?
[B]size:[/B] applies to cellbebe/chiblet (headshot/waist/full)
[spoiler=ref][/spoiler]
[B]offer:[/B]
[B]extra details:[/B]
```

​


----------



## doveling (Dec 18, 2014)

*OVER!*

mystery boxes are full of citrus fruits - but in that box there also one single perfect orange /gasp






this is a "everyone wins raffle!" to commemorate the opening of the new shop : >

there will be 5 tickets sold, each costing 400tbt! |send to me labled "perfect"| 
each ticket buyer will win a prize at the end of the raffle
when all tickets are sold, i will put the names into a list randomizer, and the prizes will be given out like so:

*1st place:* perfect orange HONEYPRINCE
one waist up paintling of your character of choice |complete:  here|

*2nd Place:* orange BLOOBELLE
one waist up cellbebe drawing of your character of choice |incomplete|

*3rd Place:* lemon MINDLESS PATCH
one waist up chiblet drawing of your character of choice |complete: here|

*4th Place:* blossom MR MAROWAK
one headshot  drawing of your character of choice |complete: here|

*5th Place:* lime GRACELIA
one pixel drawing of your character of choice |incomplete|

CONGRATS TO ALL OUR WINNERS!

​


----------



## Kammeh (Dec 18, 2014)

*art style:* Can I get both a blossom and a lemon?
*size:* waist-up for the lemon


Spoiler: ref










*offer:* green + red candy collectibles? If not, I can pay 600 tbt ^^
*extra details:* None!


----------



## Noodles_ (Dec 18, 2014)

*art style:* Blossom softshot
*size:* Headshot


Spoiler: ref








Any type of clothing and/or accessory is fine with me. Piercings are optional.


*offer:* 400 TBT
*extra details:* n/a


ohmygod, I'm so excited. These are adorable! I hope I get chosen. >_<


----------



## doveling (Dec 18, 2014)

Noodles_ said:


> *art style:* Blossom softshot
> *size:* Headshot
> 
> 
> ...


eep accepted!



Kammeh said:


> *art style:* Can I get both a blossom and a lemon?
> *size:* waist-up for the lemon
> 
> 
> ...



600tbt sounds good!
accepted! 

-----
i should get digital stuff done soon, its only the pixels i take forever for ; ' )


----------



## Benevoir (Dec 18, 2014)

I'd like to purchase a ticket for the raffle please! Would you like me to send over the bells now?


----------



## doveling (Dec 18, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> I'd like to purchase a ticket for the raffle please! Would you like me to send over the bells now?



thankyou! & yes please : >
i'll put your name down!


----------



## Kammeh (Dec 18, 2014)

poppet said:


> eep accepted!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaaa, thank you so much ;v; I'm very excited !!


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 18, 2014)

I'd like to join the raffle too! I'll send the BTB now. c:


----------



## MindlessPatch (Dec 18, 2014)

Ooo I'd love to purchase a ticket for the raffle I'll send the bells over ^^


----------



## Noodles_ (Dec 18, 2014)

Yay! Thank you for accepting me!! ^_^ 
Happy day.


----------



## doveling (Dec 18, 2014)

Kammeh said:


> Aaaa, thank you so much ;v; I'm very excited !!


no worries~! i should have it done by today : >!



BlooBelle said:


> I'd like to join the raffle too! I'll send the BTB now. c:



sure thankyou very much!
i'll note you down!

- - - Post Merge - - -




MindlessPatch said:


> Ooo I'd love to purchase a ticket for the raffle I'll send the bells over ^^



sure! adding you to the list!


----------



## Benevoir (Dec 18, 2014)

poppet said:


> thankyou! & yes please : >
> i'll put your name down!


I've sent it over, thanks!


----------



## doveling (Dec 18, 2014)

@kammeh

here you go!


----------



## Kammeh (Dec 18, 2014)

poppet said:


> @kammeh
> 
> here you go!



Oh my,,, asdfghjkl <3
That is freaking precious
; V ; I looove it !
I send the 300 tbt now, right? And then the rest when the 2nd one is finished? nvn


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Dec 18, 2014)

could I enter the raffle? I'll send the BTB


----------



## doveling (Dec 18, 2014)

Kammeh said:


> Oh my,,, asdfghjkl <3
> That is freaking precious
> ; V ; I looove it !
> I send the 300 tbt now, right? And then the rest when the 2nd one is finished? nvn


ahh im glad you like it!! : D
yes please!~



Mr. Marowak said:


> could I enter the raffle? I'll send the BTB


sure thing!~ 
i'll put you on the list!!

-----
1 raffle slot left!


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 18, 2014)

i think there should still be slots open, hopefully ill get one!! / would it also be possible for me to buy a raffle ticket? D;

*art style:* cellbebes / orange
*size:* waist up


Spoiler: ref













*offer:* 500tbt
*extra details:* instead of short ponytail, can she be drawn with the longer hair (maybe to mid-back) as shown in ref #2 (left side)? ^^
closed-mouth smiling & peace sign, whichever you're comfy with!


----------



## Mango (Dec 18, 2014)

crappppp i dont have enough btb... good luck tho!! im placing an order soon ＊ｏ＊


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 18, 2014)

I can add to my current TBT if you'd like for my pixels you're doing which includes an extra 50 for the one you finished<3 Let me know if you would like the extra, poppet ;D


----------



## doveling (Dec 18, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> i think there should still be slots open, hopefully ill get one!! / would it also be possible for me to buy a raffle ticket? D;
> 
> *art style:* cellbebes / orange
> *size:* waist up
> ...


sure accepted!
& yes you can get the last ticket!
i'll be drawing the list soon!
(&i'll note you down)



Kairi-Kitten said:


> I can add to my current TBT if you'd like for my pixels you're doing which includes an extra 50 for the one you finished<3 Let me know if you would like the extra, poppet ;D



no its fine! im doing yours now actually!



Mango said:


> crappppp i dont have enough btb... good luck tho!! im placing an order soon ＊ｏ＊



ehe thats ok! i'll be here anytime!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 18, 2014)

poppet said:


> sure accepted!
> & yes you can get the last ticket!
> i'll be drawing the list soon!
> (&i'll note you down)
> ...



Oh yay, excited Loving my first one<3


----------



## doveling (Dec 18, 2014)

WILL BE DRAWING THE ART RAFFLE IN APPROX. 20MINS!
[if you have gotten a ticket, please post in the thread so i know your on!]

/needs to finish of pixel first


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 18, 2014)

ahh thank you <3 ill send the payment + raffle fee now so i don't forget! :')


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 18, 2014)

Keeping myself awake for the raffle. ^_^


----------



## MindlessPatch (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm online ^^


----------



## Benevoir (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm still here!


----------



## Mango (Dec 18, 2014)

WAIT MY BROTHER SAID I CAN HAVE HIS BTB HOLD ON AHHASHDF


----------



## doveling (Dec 18, 2014)

ok ok thankyou for doing that!!
im not quite finished yet, but i'll draw it anyway for the sake of bloo's energy!
i'll update this post when i have the results!
LUCK!


----------



## Mango (Dec 18, 2014)

i SENT THE BTB I HOPE THE SPOT ISNT FULL SCREAMING


----------



## doveling (Dec 18, 2014)

Mango said:


> i SENT THE BTB I HOPE THE SPOT ISNT FULL SCREAMING



hmm are you talking about the raffle? if so its full ; -;
if not, my slots are open ah?


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 18, 2014)

poppet said:


> ok ok thankyou for doing that!!
> im not quite finished yet, but i'll draw it anyway for the sake of bloo's energy!
> i'll update this post when i have the results!
> LUCK!



ah ty~
crossing my fingers.


----------



## doveling (Dec 19, 2014)

THE RAFFLE HAS BEEN DRAWN!


Spoiler: results








CONGRATULATIONS TO HONEY WHO HAS WON THE PERFECT ORANGE!





all congrats to all our other art winners!
please do post your refernces in the thread! 
[ your art should be delivered in roughly a day - 1 week!]



thankyou for participating!​


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 19, 2014)

yay, second place! C:
good job honeyprince!


----------



## MindlessPatch (Dec 19, 2014)

Yay! Thank you so much. All your styles are absolutely beautiful and I was having trouble deciding when I saw the raffle. Really happy with what I got ^^ Here's my mayor~ (Please ignore her glasses) Thank you!


Spoiler: Ref


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 19, 2014)

congrats to all the winners~ the randomizer kept the original list, haha :'D that's a first!! super rare~ lol
hmm this is my reference for the lime | mini pixels


----------



## Benevoir (Dec 19, 2014)

Woah that's awesome! Thanks for holding the raffle poppet!

And thank you BlooBelle, congratulations to you and to other participants!


Spoiler








Here's a (really old) reference of my character!


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 19, 2014)

don't feel like digging around my laptop for my ref so imma go to bed now.
will post my ref tomorrow afternoon! <3


----------



## doveling (Dec 19, 2014)

ee thankyou for posting!
i'll be starting them shortly!


----------



## butz (Dec 19, 2014)

*art style:* Orange
*size:* Headshot


Spoiler: ref



http://sta.sh/21oxsftdp8d2?edit=1 <---- Other people's art of my mayor
and an in-game screen shot




*offer:* 300
*extra details:* Transparent bg please? c:


----------



## doveling (Dec 19, 2014)

@kairi!
two down one to go!





@noodles



butz said:


> *art style:* Orange
> *size:* Headshot
> 
> 
> ...



sure thing accepted!
& they all have transparent backgrounds!----

open slots!


----------



## Mango (Dec 19, 2014)

*art style:* which fruit/art type did you want? blosson
*size:* applies to cellbebe/chiblet (headshot/waist/full)


Spoiler: ref










*offer:* 350 btb ?
*extra details:* if you could make her look a bit nervous thatd be great


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 19, 2014)

Uwahhhhh just sent the TBT as well as added my new gorgeous pixel to my sig


----------



## doveling (Dec 19, 2014)

Mango said:


> *art style:* which fruit/art type did you want? blosson
> *size:* applies to cellbebe/chiblet (headshot/waist/full)
> 
> 
> ...


i would accept, but i don't know if i can do anthro ; -;;
lemme get back to you on this one!



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Uwahhhhh just sent the TBT as well as added my new gorgeous pixel to my sig


ee thankyou!! : D looks great!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 19, 2014)

poppet said:


> i would accept, but i don't know if i can do anthro ; -;;
> lemme get back to you on this one!
> 
> 
> ee thankyou!! : D looks great!



If I were to want a couple pixel of my other OC+Husband would you want me to wait after others to order (totally fine if I have to xD) I would love to add them on each side


----------



## doveling (Dec 19, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> If I were to want a couple pixel of my other OC+Husband would you want me to wait after others to order (totally fine if I have to xD) I would love to add them on each side



aha if my slots are open (&they are) you're free to put in another order!  : D





also i want to dump a smiling version here, since i want to give them different facials so it doesn't look too plain!


----------



## Mango (Dec 19, 2014)

if you need me to change it i have another characterr


----------



## doveling (Dec 19, 2014)

Mango said:


> if you need me to change it i have another characterr



if you could that would be good
could would good that rhymes


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 19, 2014)

*art style:* lime/mini pixels
*size:* full-body
Stash refs of OC+Husband-[X]


Spoiler: ref



These are screen/image refs link to my other OC/Husband art above ;D
Kouji (her husband)-
Has dark blue hair, looks black in all refs xD








His essentially entire outfit Borrowed for ref from DA xD:






*offer:* 700 TBT+ if needed
*extra details:* If I need to pay extra for the details please do let me know<3 otherwise N/A cant think of anything : D Also his eyes are a sort of olive green I suppose you can ref one of his pics on my stash And my OC has purple eyes, which can be interpreted however color-wise : )


----------



## Mango (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## butz (Dec 19, 2014)

poppet said:


> sure thing accepted!
> & they all have transparent backgrounds!----


Oh okay! Thank you!! ^^


----------



## sej (Dec 19, 2014)

*art style:* orange/cellbebes
*size:* fullbody please


Spoiler: ref










*offer:* 600 TBT
*extra details:* Could I also have Marshal in there please? Like, them holding hands? (that's why my offer is 600 TBT)


----------



## doveling (Dec 19, 2014)

*grapefruit | sketchpage*
4 - 5 drawings
*base rates*: 1000tbt+
_click fruit to see sample
_
NEW IN TOWN!
SKETCHPAGES
sketchpages contain multiple arts into one big image 

they are super fun to do so i hope i get some offers!​
----



Kairi-Kitten said:


> *art style:* lime/mini pixels
> *size:* full-body
> Stash refs of OC+Husband-[X]
> 
> ...



accepted! i'll stack this ontop of your current slot!



Mango said:


> -


im a bit iffy on this still, i guess i'll let you know  :>



Sej said:


> *art style:* orange/cellbebes
> *size:* fullbody please
> 
> 
> ...



considered!
slots are tight so i don't want to pick the last few yet ; i'll let you know though


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 19, 2014)

poppet said:


> *grapefruit | sketchpage*
> 4 - 5 drawings
> *base rates*: 2000tbt+
> _click fruit to see sample
> ...



Thanks so much, poppet<<33


----------



## MindlessPatch (Dec 19, 2014)

The sketchpage/grapefruit ones look amazing! Can't wait to see them if someone buys one ^^


----------



## doveling (Dec 19, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> The sketchpage/grapefruit ones look amazing! Can't wait to see them if someone buys one ^^







thankyou!
also your just in time, here you go!


----------



## MindlessPatch (Dec 19, 2014)

Oh wow thank you so much she looks lovely!~ 
You wouldn't happen to have a tumblr and/or deviantart would you?


----------



## doveling (Dec 19, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> Oh wow thank you so much she looks lovely!~
> You wouldn't happen to have a tumblr and/or deviantart would you?



no worries!
& yes i do, deviantart here!


----------



## MindlessPatch (Dec 19, 2014)

You can expect another watcher then ^^


----------



## doveling (Dec 19, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> You can expect another watcher then ^^



hnng thankyou!


----------



## doveling (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Noodles_ (Dec 19, 2014)

i wish I had moneysssssss for your sketch page! D:


----------



## sej (Dec 19, 2014)

Thank you for considering me!  I can raise up to 700 TBT if needed :3


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 19, 2014)

hi poppet~ i think you've forgotten to add my accepted request to the slots ;o; !! unless you've had it noted, heheh sorry


----------



## buuunii (Dec 19, 2014)

Omg I love your sketchpage ahhhhh


----------



## sej (Dec 19, 2014)

nvm sorry. Ignore this post.


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Dec 19, 2014)

poppet said:


> THE RAFFLE HAS BEEN DRAWN!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: results
> ...



Aw sweet! Thanks so much! Here's my ref


Spoiler: Here's my ref



Here's my ref


sorry it's so late. thanks again! :]


----------



## Cudon (Dec 19, 2014)

Ugh I adore the softshots!  your art is great ;u;


----------



## doveling (Dec 19, 2014)

Noodles_ said:


> i wish I had moneysssssss for your sketch page! D:


i wish you did too ; -;;\
oh yep did you see your commisson? : >



Sej said:


> Thank you for considering me!  I can raise up to 700 TBT if needed :3


thats ok! & no the original offer was fine!



Gracelia said:


> hi poppet~ i think you've forgotten to add my accepted request to the slots ;o; !! unless you've had it noted, heheh sorry



aha yes i did forget to add it in sorry! but i had it as you said noted in my brain, but i will go update the slots now!!



buuunii said:


> Omg I love your sketchpage ahhhhh


hhnnng thankyou!!



Mr. Marowak said:


> Aw sweet! Thanks so much! Here's my ref
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here's my ref
> ...


no worries!, i should have it done today!



Dinomates said:


> Ugh I adore the softshots!  your art is great ;u;


eee thankyou so much!!


----------



## Noodles_ (Dec 19, 2014)

i had no idea you finished it already! My apologies!


But I love it! It looks great! I'll send over the payment now. Thank you so much!


----------



## sej (Dec 19, 2014)

Hello!  Please may I cancel the order? I need to save TBT


----------



## doveling (Dec 19, 2014)

Noodles_ said:


> i had no idea you finished it already! My apologies!
> 
> 
> But I love it! It looks great! I'll send over the payment now. Thank you so much!



thats ok! : >
im glad you like it! thankyou for orering!!~


Sej said:


> Hello!  Please may I cancel the order? I need to save TBT



yep thats fine !


----------



## sej (Dec 19, 2014)

Orrrrr...... Could I order a pixel instead for 300 TBT? So I can save TBT?
Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## doveling (Dec 19, 2014)

Sej said:


> Orrrrr...... Could I order a pixel instead for 300 TBT? So I can save TBT?
> Sorry for the confusion!



aha you're free to do that!


----------



## sej (Dec 19, 2014)

Cool! Here we go then! 
*art style:* lime/pixel
*size:* n/a


Spoiler: ref










*offer:* 300 TBT :3
*extra details:* Nope!


----------



## MC4pros (Dec 19, 2014)

*art style:* Blossom
*size:* 


Spoiler: ref



Mayor reference : { x }


*offer:* 300 btb
*extra details:*
Thank you~ <3


----------



## doveling (Dec 19, 2014)

Sej said:


> Cool! Here we go then!
> *art style:* lime/pixel
> *size:* n/a
> 
> ...






MC4pros said:


> *art style:* Blossom
> *size:*
> 
> 
> ...


both considered thankyou!
i will pick when i finish this current order!


----------



## sej (Dec 19, 2014)

poppet said:


> both considered thankyou!
> i will pick when i finish this current order!



okay! Thank you!  How many are you picking?


----------



## doveling (Dec 19, 2014)

Sej said:


> okay! Thank you!  How many are you picking?


around 1-2 [i have other orders in my old thread as well]!


----------



## sej (Dec 19, 2014)

poppet said:


> around 1-2 [i have other orders in my old thread as well]!



Okay!  Cool!
pick me


----------



## doveling (Dec 19, 2014)

: ' )


----------



## MC4pros (Dec 19, 2014)

Nevermind.


----------



## doveling (Dec 19, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> Nevermind.



hm?


----------



## sej (Dec 19, 2014)

Could I ask you another question?
How many people are you picking out from?


----------



## doveling (Dec 19, 2014)

Sej said:


> Could I ask you another question?
> How many people are you picking out from?



6? give or take


----------



## sej (Dec 19, 2014)

poppet said:


> 6? give or take


Okay, thank you!


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 19, 2014)

I was going to attempt to make a ref sheet, but I've given up. I'll edit this post with my refs! <3
---
The QR code for my dress.
Golden hair, green eyes, pale skin, bandages, halo, brown pumps and white lace socks.


Spoiler


----------



## doveling (Dec 19, 2014)

BlooBelle said:


> I was going to attempt to make a ref sheet, but I've given up. I'll edit this post with my refs! <3
> ---
> The QR code for my dress.
> Golden hair, green eyes, pale skin, bandages, halo, brown pumps and white lace socks.
> ...



ok thankyou!! : D


----------



## MC4pros (Dec 19, 2014)

poppet said:


> hm?



I meant that I am not ordering from your shop anymore. D'x


----------



## doveling (Dec 19, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> I meant that I am not ordering from your shop anymore. D'x



/cries jk
ah thats ok


----------



## doveling (Dec 19, 2014)

updated my sketchpages to a more refined less sketchy version!
@pengu


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 19, 2014)

*art style:* Blossom


Spoiler: ref














*offer: 350btb*
*extra details:*
eyes are darkbrown, and she has a crystal necklace.


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Dec 19, 2014)

do you still take requests? :3


----------



## doveling (Dec 19, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> *art style:* Blossom
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ref
> ...


considered! i will be picking 3 slots after this drawing!



foxehtrot28 said:


> do you still take requests? :3


yep!


----------



## pengutango (Dec 19, 2014)

poppet said:


> updated my sketchpages to a more refined less sketchy version!
> @pengu



Thanks sooo much again!! Raina looks so animated in the pic. It's great.


----------



## doveling (Dec 19, 2014)

@butz


----------



## Mango (Dec 20, 2014)

did you see my new ref? ^^


----------



## butz (Dec 20, 2014)

poppet said:


> @butz


Aaaah! That's so cute!!! ^^ Thank you so much!!! <3 Sending 300 BTB your way~


----------



## doveling (Dec 20, 2014)

@honeyprince
finished; v; 



Mango said:


> did you see my new ref? ^^


yep! & replied to it a couple pages back i think -



butz said:


> Aaaah! That's so cute!!! ^^ Thank you so much!!! <3 Sending 300 BTB your way~



hnnng thankyou for commissioning me!! : D


----------



## sej (Dec 20, 2014)

Hehe, when are you picking?


----------



## Emzy (Dec 20, 2014)

ello ^^ just wondering do you draw OCs? ^^ (looking to buy a pixel )


----------



## doveling (Dec 20, 2014)

Sej said:


> Hehe, when are you picking?


soon soon g_g



Emzy said:


> ello ^^ just wondering do you draw OCs? ^^ (looking to buy a pixel )



yes i do!


----------



## Benevoir (Dec 20, 2014)

aaaaa thank you so much poppet!! I'm so happy to have her drawn in your style ;A;

Loving the new sketchpage style so I'll come back again once I earn more TBT bells!


----------



## doveling (Dec 20, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> aaaaa thank you so much poppet!! I'm so happy to have her drawn in your style ;A;
> 
> Loving the new sketchpage style so I'll come back again once I earn more TBT bells!



/weep
your super welcome ;-;; 
it was an honor drawing for you again : >!!

i'll be looking forward to that then ah!


----------



## sej (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm probably really annoying you xD
I'll shut up now xD


----------



## doveling (Dec 20, 2014)

Sej said:


> I'm probably really annoying you xD
> I'll shut up now xD



ahah no not at all
i did the g_g face saying that i've been drawing all night and i have bags under my eyes ahah


----------



## sej (Dec 20, 2014)

poppet said:


> ahah no not at all
> i did the g_g face saying that i've been drawing all night and i have bags under my eyes ahah



Oh okay. Good  aww! What time is it for you?


----------



## doveling (Dec 20, 2014)

Sej said:


> Oh okay. Good  aww! What time is it for you?



not that late but its 10:30 aahah i've been drawing real late every night and waking up early
so im buggered ;- ;;


----------



## Emzy (Dec 20, 2014)

poppet said:


> yes i do!



Sweet!! Can i please have one ;D
*art style:* lime / mini pixels
*size:* --


Spoiler: ref



http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2012/254/8/4/tm_oc__by_dreamssparkshope-d5efgg4.png
http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/045/c/1/profile_picture_by_silver_momo-d76e4q6.png


*offer:* 450 tbt?
*extra details:* In the normal outfit please~ If you can, and if it's not too much of a bother, can she not be smiling please  Thank you!


----------



## sej (Dec 20, 2014)

poppet said:


> not that late but its 10:30 aahah i've been drawing real late every night and waking up early
> so im buggered ;- ;;



Oh gosh! Well I wish you good luck with that! D:


----------



## lazuli (Dec 20, 2014)

WWWAUAUGH hU g pls tell me theres slots open

if so:
*art style:* blossom


Spoiler: ref









the girl whos on the right. yes im homestuck trash


*offer:* 350TBT ?????
*extra details:* if possible could you upload it to photobucket/majhost/tinypic because my school blocks imgur and i really want to be able to see it when (if) you complete it ;-;


----------



## Cudon (Dec 20, 2014)

*art style:* softshot 


Spoiler: ref









, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- ribboned straw hat
- thick glasses
- qr coat w dress
- gray leggings
- basketball shoes


*offer:* 330 tbt? Can go higher if needed
*extra details:*


----------



## doveling (Dec 20, 2014)

computertrash said:


> WWWAUAUGH hU g pls tell me theres slots open
> 
> if so:
> *art style:* blossom
> ...



hnng i can't seem to see your ref image? : O
[& sure i an do that!]

i've seen everyone's forms, and i'll pick for reall if/when computer replies with a working ref! (to make it fair for them)


----------



## lazuli (Dec 20, 2014)

WAH IM SORRY here u go:


Spoiler:


----------



## doveling (Dec 20, 2014)

Emzy said:


> Sweet!! Can i please have one ;D
> *art style:* lime / mini pixels
> *size:* --
> 
> ...





Dinomates said:


> *art style:* softshot
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ref
> ...





Yuyunyaw said:


> *art style:* Chibilet
> *length?*: Head shot
> *reference:*
> 
> ...



ALL THE ABOVE ARE ACCEPTED
/weeps for all who weren't ; -;

sorry! the picking was based on the characters complexity [since i suck as complex things]
but then again all of yous are still considered for the next time im picking 

i probably won't have much finished orders until after christmas, since family is all riled up to 
go have fancy dinners etc >.>

- - - Post Merge - - -

STREAM ON
WATCH ME DO GRACELIA'S ORDER & MORE


----------



## Mango (Dec 20, 2014)

okay well if you're unable to this i wont request thanks tho?


----------



## sej (Dec 20, 2014)

poppet said:


> ALL THE ABOVE ARE ACCEPTED
> /weeps for all who weren't ; -;
> 
> sorry! the picking was based on the characters complexity [since i suck as complex things]
> ...



Ahh! Oh well!  Congrats to all other people


----------



## doveling (Dec 20, 2014)

hnng i won't be drawing much today 
going for a early christmas family lunch ; -;;;

damn my life ahha


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 20, 2014)

poppet said:


> hnng i won't be drawing much today
> going for a early christmas family lunch ; -;;;
> 
> damn my life ahha



OMG nonono, go enjoy the holidays first and foremost


----------



## kyukon (Dec 20, 2014)

-stalks you-
do you remember me? ; w;
I bought from you back when you were sunflower <3


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Dec 20, 2014)

poppet said:


> no worries!, i should have it done today!


Hey uh, I'm not sure if you posted it somewhere and I just haven't seen yet or something. If it's not done, I see you've been swamped with (well-deserved) customers, so if mine's on the back burner for a little, that's also fine.


----------



## Emzy (Dec 21, 2014)

poppet said:


> ALL THE ABOVE ARE ACCEPTED
> /weeps for all who weren't ; -;
> 
> sorry! the picking was based on the characters complexity [since i suck as complex things]
> ...



ASDFGHJKKL;' Thank you


----------



## doveling (Dec 21, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG nonono, go enjoy the holidays first and foremost



ahah i really didn't want to go
but... tbh it was super fun //hush haha

i really wanted to stay home and draw but oh well!



kyukon said:


> -stalks you-
> do you remember me? ; w;
> I bought from you back when you were sunflower <3


hnnng omg yes!
hello!!



Mr. Marowak said:


> Hey uh, I'm not sure if you posted it somewhere and I just haven't seen yet or something. If it's not done, I see you've been swamped with (well-deserved) customers, so if mine's on the back burner for a little, that's also fine.


/weep sorry yes i hadn't started yet ; -;
i was really busy with all these commissions on here & rlc comms so i mainly prioritized that first
but here you go, i got it done : >!


Spoiler: late











please don't hate me for breaking promises ; p;;

@yun
not sure your order [carried over from my past shop] still stands, if not, consider this as a freebie : <
but here you go anyway


----------



## sej (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi! I might be wrong, but since you just finished a commission, there is an open spot?


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 21, 2014)

*i seriously love your art omg ;w;*
*art style:* blossom | softshot
*ref:* [x]
*offer:* 350TBT​


----------



## doveling (Dec 21, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> *i seriously love your art omg ;w;*
> *art style:* blossom | softshot
> *ref:* [x]
> *offer:* 350TBT​


considered! thankyou! : D <3


Sej said:


> Hi! I might be wrong, but since you just finished a commission, there is an open spot?



hey! sadly no ; -;
last time i picked i had over picked by one : <
so the slots are still 5/5 full , but when i finish one more, they will be open for picking!

- - - - - - - - - - - 




also i would like some feedback!
i have made this new base, and im wondering if
anyone would be interested in buying them [so i can add them into the shop list]


----------



## sej (Dec 21, 2014)

poppet said:


> considered! thankyou! : D <3
> 
> 
> hey! sadly no ; -;
> ...



I would buy that! gimme it now
And okay! Take your time. Don't feel rushed.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Dec 21, 2014)

That new base looks absolutely lovely! I'd totally buy one of those ^^


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Dec 21, 2014)

poppet said:


> /weep sorry yes i hadn't started yet ; -;
> i was really busy with all these commissions on here & rlc comms so i mainly prioritized that first
> but here you go, i got it done : >!
> 
> ...


It's amazing! Thank you sooooo much! I love it!


----------



## doveling (Dec 21, 2014)

Sej said:


> I would buy that! gimme it now
> And okay! Take your time. Don't feel rushed.



thankyou!~
& ok great thanks aha


MindlessPatch said:


> That new base looks absolutely lovely! I'd totally buy one of those ^^


wahh thankyou!
i think i might in fact update it into the shop later on!



Mr. Marowak said:


> It's amazing! Thank you sooooo much! I love it!


no worries!
thankyou as well!


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 21, 2014)

ahh that new base is adorable! if i wasn't looking at a sketchpage atm i'd buy one. <3


----------



## sej (Dec 21, 2014)

poppet said:


> wahh thankyou!
> i think i might in fact update it into the shop later on!



Omg totally do!  *stalks shop as i want that pixel*


----------



## doveling (Dec 21, 2014)

BlooBelle said:


> ahh that new base is adorable! if i wasn't looking at a sketchpage atm i'd buy one. <3



eeek thankyou!  : D


Sej said:


> Omg totally do!  *stalks shop as i want that pixel*



alrighty aha! : " )


----------



## sej (Dec 21, 2014)

poppet said:


> alrighty aha! : " )



Cool, ty!


----------



## doveling (Dec 21, 2014)

new under lime!

*pixie*
*base rate:* 350tbt+ | blinking animation for 50tbt extra


----------



## sej (Dec 21, 2014)

Could you pls keep this order in mind? 
*art style:* lime/pixie
*size:* n/a


Spoiler: ref










*offer:* 450 TBT
*extra details:* I'd like her blinking pls


----------



## Alvery (Dec 21, 2014)

Oh wow that new base is super cute! :> Please consider the order below? 

*art style:* lime/pixie
*size:* N/A


Spoiler: ref








Mukuro again, haha |D I'm pretty sure you know her personality by now so I won't post her bio here o v o


*offer:* green candy + yellow candy + 100TBT?
*extra details:* Blinking animation, please! c:


----------



## doveling (Dec 21, 2014)

Sej said:


> Could you pls keep this order in mind?
> *art style:* lime/pixie
> *size:* n/a
> 
> ...





Alvery said:


> Oh wow that new base is super cute! :> Please consider the order below?
> 
> *art style:* lime/pixie
> *size:* N/A
> ...



both considered!! : D
<3


----------



## sej (Dec 21, 2014)

poppet said:


> both considered!! : D
> <3



Ty!


----------



## doveling (Dec 21, 2014)

bumplings


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 21, 2014)

poppet said:


> bumplings



OMG, new sig pic you made is lovely<<33


----------



## doveling (Dec 21, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG, new sig pic you made is lovely<<33



eee thankyou!
[though i've had the art for a while aha]

i might do a few pixels today, possibly yours, azus, gracelia's
im so slow with them _boo_


----------



## buuunii (Dec 21, 2014)

THEM PIXIES THO


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 21, 2014)

poppet said:


> eee thankyou!
> [though i've had the art for a while aha]
> 
> i might do a few pixels today, possibly yours, azus, gracelia's
> im so slow with them _boo_



Oh wow, well I love it 8D
And gosh I know it's been awhile but regardless take your time haha; though I somehow feel more patient during the holidays


----------



## doveling (Dec 21, 2014)

buuunii said:


> THEM PIXIES THO


YOUR PIXELS THO



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh wow, well I love it 8D
> And gosh I know it's been awhile but regardless take your time haha; though I somehow feel more patient during the holidays



8 D aha
yeah sorry about that ... everyone probably wants to poison me now since im a snail ahah
after accepting so many pixel orders i finally realised i hate this base - but i guess people like them, so lets keep them going


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 21, 2014)

poppet said:


> YOUR PIXELS THO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG not at all >: and awww yeah I do love your pixels haha xD Just do what you feel you can<3


----------



## pengutango (Dec 21, 2014)

That new pixel base is adorbs.  Btw, I'm guessing pixels are just more complicated/time consuming in comparison to drawing?


----------



## doveling (Dec 21, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG not at all >: and awww yeah I do love your pixels haha xD Just do what you feel you can<3


im glad so ; v ;;
oh and im thinking of ordering a ref sheet from your shop.. just need to draw a proper ref ;>


pengutango said:


> That new pixel base is adorbs.  Btw, I'm guessing pixels are just more complicated/time consuming in comparison to drawing?



thankyou!
& yes they are, especially working on a really small canvas (50x50) its super hard to try fit in all possible details and make the colors work, plus you have to control very single pixel, unlike drawing you have the freedom to control alot of pixels at once

; -;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 21, 2014)

poppet said:


> im glad so ; v ;;
> oh and im thinking of ordering a ref sheet from your shop.. just need to draw a proper ref ;>
> 
> 
> ...



Oooo yay will totally look forward to it : D
And yuss, it is definitely so ;D


----------



## doveling (Dec 21, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oooo yay will totally look forward to it : D
> And yuss, it is definitely so ;D








/dumps and runs


----------



## pengutango (Dec 21, 2014)

poppet said:


> thankyou!
> & yes they are, especially working on a really small canvas (50x50) its super hard to try fit in all possible details and make the colors work, plus you have to control very single pixel, unlike drawing you have the freedom to control alot of pixels at once
> 
> ; -;



Yeah, I dunno how people who do pixel art have the patience to do it. XD I don't have enough focus for that. Definitely don't overload yourself on them since I noticed you have a bunch of them to do.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 21, 2014)

poppet said:


> /dumps and runs



OMG yay will add to my sig sending TBT one sec<3


----------



## pengutango (Dec 21, 2014)

KAIRI!! OMG! THE BLINKING SYNCS UP! XD

*runs away*


----------



## doveling (Dec 21, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG yay will add to my sig sending TBT one sec<3


no worries & thankyou too!
do you think if its ok if i put your other order on the backburner?
im just trying to limit my mini pixels from now on ah ;-;; if not thats totally fine!



pengutango said:


> KAIRI!! OMG! THE BLINKING SYNCS UP! XD
> 
> *runs away*


ahaha omg does to!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 21, 2014)

poppet said:


> no worries & thankyou too!
> do you think if its ok if i put your other order on the backburner?
> im just trying to limit my mini pixels from now on ah ;-;; if not thats totally fine!
> 
> ...



Certainly take your time ;D As I did also recently add them lol; definitely get some other stuff done first<3 Just hoping to get them before Jan. as I will be getting very busy guess I shall see how busy I am xD Well; just do what you feel like for now


----------



## doveling (Dec 21, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Certainly take your time ;D As I did also recently add them lol; definitely get some other stuff done first<3 Just hoping to get them before Jan. as I will be getting very busy guess I shall see how busy I am xD Well; just do what you feel like for now



//cri
im so glad your ok with it ;  v;;!
yes im sure i'll get it done by then, thankyou!!  : D


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 21, 2014)

poppet said:


> //cri
> im so glad your ok with it ;  v;;!
> yes im sure i'll get it done by then, thankyou!!  : D



OMG, no worries<<33 You're totally welcome


----------



## doveling (Dec 21, 2014)

Sej said:


> Could you pls keep this order in mind?
> *art style:* lime/pixie
> *size:* n/a
> 
> ...



i'll accept this one! [&i'll do alvery's after yours since i want more samples huehe.]


----------



## sej (Dec 21, 2014)

poppet said:


> i'll accept this one! [&i'll do alvery's after yours since i want more samples huehe.]



Omg ty so much!


----------



## doveling (Dec 21, 2014)

Sej said:


> Omg ty so much!








: >


----------



## sej (Dec 21, 2014)

poppet said:


> : >



Omg i looove it ty! 
Sending TBT now


----------



## doveling (Dec 21, 2014)

Sej said:


> Omg i looove it ty!
> Sending TBT now



no worries and thankyou too!

- - - Post Merge - - -

ew


----------



## sej (Dec 21, 2014)

It is added to the cycle of art in my sig!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 21, 2014)

just wondering if my request was accepted or not o:


----------



## doveling (Dec 22, 2014)

Sej said:


> It is added to the cycle of art in my sig!


neat : >


emmatheweirdo said:


> just wondering if my request was accepted or not o:



still considering  : <
i'l be picking slots when i finish this softshot 

[i only picked earlier (sej's) as i wanted to practice with my new base so!]


----------



## plantlet (Dec 22, 2014)

Ahh, your pixels are so well made and detailed!! : O !! I'll try commissioning you when I save some TBT!!


----------



## doveling (Dec 22, 2014)

plantlet said:


> Ahh, your pixels are so well made and detailed!! : O !! I'll try commissioning you when I save some TBT!!



bah thankyou : >!
i love your art omg !!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 22, 2014)

poppet said:


> still considering  : <
> i'l be picking slots when i finish this softshot
> 
> [i only picked earlier (sej's) as i wanted to practice with my new base so!]


ohhh okay tysm!! <333


----------



## doveling (Dec 22, 2014)

practice pup painting

bump!


----------



## MindlessPatch (Dec 22, 2014)

Awwww cute ^^


----------



## Emzy (Dec 22, 2014)

lol if i can, may i change my order to the second pixel base for 500tbt? It's so cute!!


----------



## doveling (Dec 22, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> Awwww cute ^^



thankyou!! i've never had so much fun with paint omg



Emzy said:


> lol if i can, may i change my order to the second pixel base for 500tbt? It's so cute!!



hehe, sure thing! : D


----------



## Emzy (Dec 22, 2014)

poppet said:


> thankyou!! i've never had so much fun with paint omg
> 
> 
> 
> hehe, sure thing! : D



Thank you so much!! I'm so excited hehehe


----------



## MindlessPatch (Dec 22, 2014)

Back for another lovely piece of art ^^

*art style:* blossom/soft shot


Spoiler: ref



 
(Lovely art by Milktea)



*offer:* 300tbt
*extra details:* If it isn't too much trouble could her hair please be down like in the second picture provided? (and ignore the beige colour on the jumper)


----------



## sej (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi! Could I order for someone? (as a Christmas gift?)


----------



## Emzy (Dec 22, 2014)

Filled out a new form 

*art style:* lime / new base~
*size:* --


Spoiler: ref



http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2012/254/8/4/tm_oc__by_dreamssparkshope-d5efgg4.png
http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/045/c/1/profile_picture_by_silver_momo-d76e4q6.png


*offer:* 500 tbt?
*extra details:* In the normal outfit please~ If you can, and if it's not too much of a bother, can she not be smiling please  animated please  Thank you!


----------



## doveling (Dec 22, 2014)

@dinomates
: D



MindlessPatch said:


> Back for another lovely piece of art ^^
> 
> *art style:* blossom/soft shot
> 
> ...


considered!! thankyou!



Sej said:


> Hi! Could I order for someone? (as a Christmas gift?)



sure thing : >

- - - Post Merge - - -




Emzy said:


> Filled out a new form
> 
> *art style:* lime / new base~
> *size:* --
> ...


meep thankyou for that!~


----------



## Emzy (Dec 22, 2014)

Your art is so adorbs hahah dancing with excitement


----------



## doveling (Dec 22, 2014)

Emzy said:


> Your art is so adorbs hahah dancing with excitement



ahah thankyou!! ; -;; im flattered!
i might put up a livestream to stream your order!~

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh yah & if anyone wants a stream of their art when its being done, i'll do one : >


----------



## sej (Dec 22, 2014)

Cool! Here we go then
*art style:* lemon/chiblet
*size:* Full body


Spoiler: ref























*offer:* 400 TBT
*extra details:*Your art is amazing i can't stop myself.


----------



## doveling (Dec 22, 2014)

Sej said:


> Cool! Here we go then
> *art style:* lemon/chiblet
> *size:* Full body
> 
> ...



alright considered!
i don't know who to pick now q-q
so my lovely characters ;-;;


---
also just realised its been 4 days and we're up to page 19 already : o


----------



## sej (Dec 22, 2014)

poppet said:


> alright considered!
> i don't know who to pick now q-q
> so my lovely characters ;-;;
> 
> ...



Thank you! And also, it's because your art is amazing!


----------



## doveling (Dec 22, 2014)

Sej said:


> Thank you! And also, it's because your art is amazing!



np!!! & :< thanks ahhmg


----------



## Emzy (Dec 22, 2014)

poppet said:


> ahah thankyou!! ; -;; im flattered!
> i might put up a livestream to stream your order!~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Wooooooowwwwwwwww that would be amazing!! but knowing me i would probs miss it OTL what time zone are you in


----------



## doveling (Dec 22, 2014)

Emzy said:


> Wooooooowwwwwwwww that would be amazing!! but knowing me i would probs miss it OTL what time zone are you in



ahah i could start now if you want! 
im in australia, sooo aedt time!


----------



## MindlessPatch (Dec 22, 2014)

That's just how amazing your art is. Everyone wants a slice haha


----------



## doveling (Dec 22, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> That's just how amazing your art is. Everyone wants a slice haha



;-';;;;;
wha no but
thanks u-u <3333333

- - - Post Merge - - -

man why am i not friends with you guys q-q


----------



## Lilliee (Dec 22, 2014)

asdsgfhjk I heard there was a chance of a stream ; - ; 

/whispers you finish art so fast ahHA 8'D


----------



## doveling (Dec 22, 2014)

Lilliee said:


> asdsgfhjk I heard there was a chance of a stream ; - ;
> 
> /whispers you finish art so fast ahHA 8'D



ahah yas!! 
OMG YOUR AUSSIE TOO woo
/whispers not really i procrastinate alot B )


----------



## Lilliee (Dec 22, 2014)

poppet said:


> ahah yas!!
> OMG YOUR AUSSIE TOO woo
> /whispers not really i procrastinate alot B )



wooooo 8'D amg ♥
it's been so hot lately idk why o-o

psh I am the master of procrastination ahHAH :'D


----------



## Emzy (Dec 22, 2014)

poppet said:


> ahah i could start now if you want!
> im in australia, sooo aedt time!


 omg omg omg me tooooooooooooo 
its ok ^^ do the others first


----------



## doveling (Dec 22, 2014)

Lilliee said:


> wooooo 8'D amg ♥
> it's been so hot lately idk why o-o
> 
> psh I am the master of procrastination ahHAH :'D



yayy! and i know right ughhh /diesss

NO IM AM CHAMPION!!

- - - Post Merge - - -




Emzy said:


> omg omg omg me tooooooooooooo
> its ok ^^ do the others first



AH THATS PRETTY COOL!!
(we have like 3 aussies in the thread right now aha)
& you sure? : D


----------



## Emzy (Dec 22, 2014)

poppet said:


> yayy! and i know right ughhh /diesss
> 
> NO IM AM CHAMPION!!
> 
> ...



This is so cool!!!! Hahahahaha aussies will take over the world xD
yupppp ^7^ 
I would like to challenge u guys to the title of champion...I'm putting off english ext xD hahahha what am i doing here


----------



## MindlessPatch (Dec 22, 2014)

4 Aussies actually hehe


----------



## doveling (Dec 22, 2014)

Emzy said:


> This is so cool!!!! Hahahahaha aussies will take over the world xD
> yupppp ^7^
> I would like to challenge u guys to the title of champion...I'm putting off english ext xD hahahha what am i doing here



ahaha yas!!
ahhah no your only challenging me for the title.. lilie's just a master procrastinator : >!!

weelll i did my science project literally on the morning it was due.. and i didn't even finish it cause i was lazy ahaha
but i still got a good mark somehow.. ahah

- - - Post Merge - - -




MindlessPatch said:


> 4 Aussies actually hehe



woah.


----------



## Emzy (Dec 22, 2014)

poppet said:


> ahaha yas!!
> ahhah no your only challenging me for the title.. lilie's just a master procrastinator : >!!
> 
> weelll i did my science project literally on the morning it was due.. and i didn't even finish it cause i was lazy ahaha
> but i still got a good mark somehow.. ahah



HAHAHHAHA that was me since year 9 xDDDDDDD I put off a major work til the night before OTL what am i doing with my life.....luckily still got an A ^7^


----------



## Lilliee (Dec 22, 2014)

poppet said:


> yayy! and i know right ughhh /diesss
> 
> NO IM AM CHAMPION!!
> 
> ...



psh I procrastinated through high school so - 8'D I think I've earned my title.
aHAHHA champion oho I am the supreme champion then >D


----------



## doveling (Dec 22, 2014)

Emzy said:


> HAHAHHAHA that was me since year 9 xDDDDDDD I put off a major work til the night before OTL what am i doing with my life.....luckily still got an A ^7^


that was me since kinder ahaha!!
(same here/ hi5)

'





Lilliee said:


> psh I procrastinated through high school so - 8'D I think I've earned my title.
> aHAHHA champion oho I am the supreme champion then >D



nonono your still master .... fine!! i dub thee apprentice : D
-----




i have a fruit craving


----------



## Cudon (Dec 22, 2014)

poppet said:


> @dinomates
> : D


It's so cuuuteee~ *o* Sending payment <33 Thank you !


----------



## Lilliee (Dec 22, 2014)

poppet said:


> nonono your still master .... fine!! i dub thee apprentice : D
> -----
> 
> 
> ...







have one blueberry then.
just one cos I ate the others 8'D\

D< wait wait wait im supreme champion tho????


----------



## doveling (Dec 22, 2014)

Lilliee said:


> have one blueberry then.
> just one cos I ate the others 8'D\
> 
> D< wait wait wait im supreme champion tho????







thankyou for the berry!!

& what no noone ever said that? : o


----------



## doveling (Dec 22, 2014)

hng im lonely
and itchy
im tired as well

night


----------



## buuunii (Dec 22, 2014)

*art style:* lime (pixie)
*size:* (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧ 


Spoiler: ref










*offer:* (see end of post)
*extra details:* BLINK BLINK please ;3;

(And if I can...)

*art style:* lime (pixie)
*size:* (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


Spoiler: ref










*offer:* (see end of post)
*extra details:* n/a

Would you be interested in an art trade for these?
I completely understand if not
Just wondering :>
Let me know!


----------



## azukitan (Dec 22, 2014)

Spiffy new shop you got here, poppet! I love your new pixels c: <3


----------



## doveling (Dec 22, 2014)

buuunii said:


> *art style:* lime (pixie)
> *size:* (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧
> 
> 
> ...


meep i'd love to do an art trade with you!
though i wouldn't know what the green oc would turn out as ; -;; (prolly bad)

lemme know~~



azukitan said:


> Spiffy new shop you got here, poppet! I love your new pixels c: <3



thanke!~


----------



## sej (Dec 22, 2014)

Good morning poppet! 
it is morning for u right?


----------



## doveling (Dec 22, 2014)

Sej said:


> Good morning poppet!
> it is morning for u right?



aha morning!~ (or good arvo, or good night.. )
& yep it is


----------



## sej (Dec 22, 2014)

poppet said:


> aha morning!~ (or good arvo, or good night.. )
> & yep it is



Aha, it's 8:56pm for me xD


----------



## doveling (Dec 22, 2014)

Sej said:


> Aha, it's 8:56pm for me xD



oh ahah
right good evening - where you at?


----------



## buuunii (Dec 22, 2014)

poppet said:


> meep i'd love to do an art trade with you!
> though i wouldn't know what the green oc would turn out as ; -;; (prolly bad)
> 
> lemme know~~
> ...



YASSSSS ART TRADE WOOOO
It's okay I'm sure it will look beautiful ;3;

What would you like to trade????


----------



## doveling (Dec 22, 2014)

buuunii said:


> YASSSSS ART TRADE WOOOO
> It's okay I'm sure it will look beautiful ;3;
> 
> What would you like to trade????



wooot! (my first one ever ;-;; )

h nng if i pixel it.. and i can't seem to do it.. 
is it alright if i just bail on that pixel? like if that scenario happens haha

& hm i need to draw a crappy ref hold on aha!


----------



## sej (Dec 22, 2014)

When are you picking?
i know im annoying


----------



## doveling (Dec 22, 2014)

buuunii said:


> YASSSSS ART TRADE WOOOO
> It's okay I'm sure it will look beautiful ;3;
> 
> What would you like to trade????



anyway

bum 5minute ref




side view




w/ or without cat ears & tail (see sig for ref)

- - - Post Merge - - -




Sej said:


> When are you picking?
> i know im annoying



i dunno
im not really motivated today
 cause im so fricking itchy and i have like 10 mosquito bites


----------



## sej (Dec 22, 2014)

poppet said:


> anyway
> 
> bum 5minute ref
> 
> ...



Omg get well soon! D:


----------



## princesse (Dec 22, 2014)

ooh can I order?
*art style:* Can I get three? two orange and one sketchpage if I can
*size:* one headshot and one waistup


Spoiler: ref






Spoiler: for the headshot









Spoiler: for the waistup and sketchpage









*offer:850 tbt + red candy?*
*extra details:Can the headshot one have a couple hearts in the background with a crown on her head, and the waistup one have a crown on her head with the name Princess in fancy lettering?. For the sketchpage, can she have a crown on her head as well? Let me know if my offer is too low*


----------



## doveling (Dec 22, 2014)

princesse said:


> ooh can I order?
> *art style:* Can I get three? two orange and one sketchpage if I can
> *size:* one headshot and one waistup
> 
> ...



sobs sorry thats too low for 3 arts ; -;;
i can probably offer just a sketchpage or 2 waist ups


----------



## princesse (Dec 22, 2014)

poppet said:


> sobs sorry thats too low for 3 arts ; -;;
> i can probably offer just a sketchpage or 2 waist ups



1k + red candy then?


----------



## doveling (Dec 22, 2014)

princesse said:


> 1k + red candy then?



; v ;; sorry still
the value of what your wanting is around 1700tbt+
so im not sure if i can accept that offer : ' (


----------



## princesse (Dec 22, 2014)

poppet said:


> sobs sorry thats too low for 3 arts ; -;;
> i can probably offer just a sketchpage or 2 waist ups



Can you just do 2 waist ups then? would that be enough for 850?


----------



## doveling (Dec 22, 2014)

princesse said:


> Can you just do 2 waist ups then? would that be enough for 850?



that would be : >
sorry about the fuss ; -;

considered thankyou!!
i guess i'll pick soon


----------



## princesse (Dec 22, 2014)

poppet said:


> that would be : >
> sorry about the fuss ; -;
> 
> considered thankyou!!
> i guess i'll pick soon



ok!


----------



## Emzy (Dec 22, 2014)

You know...it just hit me how cute of a name poppet is o///u///o random ramblings xD


----------



## doveling (Dec 22, 2014)

Emzy said:


> You know...it just hit me how cute of a name poppet is o///u///o random ramblings xD



ahah thankyou!!
yeah i like it 8 )


i might as well get started on your pixel before family comes over (ugh)

LIVESTREAM YA


----------



## Emzy (Dec 22, 2014)

poppet said:


> ahah thankyou!!
> yeah i like it 8 )
> 
> 
> ...


Does live streaming take up alot of data? O3o im out atm lol


----------



## doveling (Dec 22, 2014)

Emzy said:


> Does live streaming take up alot of data? O3o im out atm lol



not sure ; u ;; aha


----------



## Emzy (Dec 22, 2014)

poppet said:


> not sure ; u ;; aha



Wahhh crais OTL gosh darn my phone. .. i guess i shall watch next time xD when i buy more of your art hohoho


----------



## pengutango (Dec 22, 2014)

I don't think picarto was actually compatible on mobile devices. Livestream is like that too, well, the older version anyway.


----------



## Emzy (Dec 22, 2014)

If only it was... it would be perfect since im waiting for the doctor >.>


----------



## doveling (Dec 22, 2014)

Emzy said:


> If only it was... it would be perfect since im waiting for the doctor >.>








/beeps


----------



## pengutango (Dec 22, 2014)

Are you still livestreaming right now? Just wondering since it's in the title, but when I went to the stream just now, it says you're offline.


----------



## doveling (Dec 22, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Are you still livestreaming right now? Just wondering since it's in the title, but when I went to the stream just now, it says you're offline.



i stopped streaming 10mins ago, but i think my stream program wasn't broadcasting though .-.


----------



## pengutango (Dec 22, 2014)

poppet said:


> i stopped streaming 10mins ago, but i think my stream program wasn't broadcasting though .-.



Yeah, it wasn't. D: Thought you ended it a while ago to take a break or something. XD


----------



## doveling (Dec 22, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Yeah, it wasn't. D: Thought you ended it a while ago to take a break or something. XD



aha oh! 
nah i was pixelling through the whole time : >!!

hopefully i can get it to work again, then i'll do another


----------



## Emzy (Dec 22, 2014)

poppet said:


> /beeps



ASDFGHJKL;;;; omg thank you so much poppet!!! i was feeling about down after the doctors. .. but this is the prefect pick me up! !! I can't thank you enough this is amazing thanks so much!!!
Payment sent over ^^


----------



## doveling (Dec 22, 2014)

Emzy said:


> ASDFGHJKL;;;; omg thank you so much poppet!!! i was feeling about down after the doctors. .. but this is the prefect pick me up! !! I can't thank you enough this is amazing thanks so much!!!
> Payment sent over ^^



eeeeeeee im glad you like ittt!!! your very welcome & thankyou for commissioning me!!
(what did the doctors say?)


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 22, 2014)

mm yeah I tried to pop into the stream earlier but the broadcast wasn't showing XD. You've gone through a lot of orders~ can't wait to see my pieces soon~


----------



## doveling (Dec 22, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> mm yeah I tried to pop into the stream earlier but the broadcast wasn't showing XD. You've gone through a lot of orders~ can't wait to see my pieces soon~



ahah sorry bout that!
& yep i am going to do yours once this broadcast software updates :<

- - - Post Merge - - -

WATCH ME DO GRACEILA'S ORDER
i might have to leave halfway through, since family are coming up to stay for the week ;-;
if that happens, i probably won't be on to draw for a few days.... ; -;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 22, 2014)

uwahh *v*, livestream is back up~!


----------



## Emzy (Dec 22, 2014)

poppet said:


> eeeeeeee im glad you like ittt!!! your very welcome & thankyou for commissioning me!!
> (what did the doctors say?)



 I shall commission you again soon~ one i get home lol

it wasn't really the doctors,  just the nurse ><. Since I've had severe eczema ago my life my skin isn't the best...and the nurse,  since she's friends with my mum is quite blunt, and so they were just chatting about how a girl's skin is so important blah blah blah >.< idk haha I'm bit sensitive  to these things hahahaha xD *rant over*


----------



## doveling (Dec 22, 2014)

@gracelia

here you go!


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 22, 2014)

YEYYY~ thank you so much, you are amazing n__n. saw it in livestream, all the better <3 haha


----------



## doveling (Dec 22, 2014)

Emzy said:


> I shall commission you again soon~ one i get home lol
> 
> it wasn't really the doctors,  just the nurse ><. Since I've had severe eczema ago my life my skin isn't the best...and the nurse,  since she's friends with my mum is quite blunt, and so they were just chatting about how a girl's skin is so important blah blah blah >.< idk haha I'm bit sensitive  to these things hahahaha xD *rant over*



ahha 
aww i'd upset to if that had said that too, don't worry, i feel you u -u 



Gracelia said:


> YEYYY~ thank you so much, you are amazing n__n. saw it in livestream, all the better <3 haha



ahah no probs!! : D


----------



## buuunii (Dec 23, 2014)

poppet said:


> anyway
> 
> bum 5minute ref
> 
> ...



Finally got off work!! Okay so I'll do your thingy tomorrow morning ;w;


----------



## Kammeh (Dec 23, 2014)

Kammeh said:


> *art style:* Can I get both a blossom and a lemon?
> *size:* waist-up for the lemon
> 
> 
> ...



Hiii !
Just wondering if you decided not to do the lemon I asked for? You said it was accepted but I don't see me in the slots or anything so I'm unsure if you changed your mind and decided to do only the blossom?^^
If I didn't offer enough I'll gladly offer more since I actually wanted the lemon more than the blossom but decided on asking for both :> c:


----------



## doveling (Dec 23, 2014)

Kammeh said:


> Hiii !
> Just wondering if you decided not to do the lemon I asked for? You said it was accepted but I don't see me in the slots or anything so I'm unsure if you changed your mind and decided to do only the blossom?^^
> If I didn't offer enough I'll gladly offer more since I actually wanted the lemon more than the blossom but decided on asking for both :> c:



hello! omg i forgot that you want a lemon as well q- q-
i swear i only thought you'd had asked for a blossom /slap

i'll go re-add it to the list, im so sorry g_g


----------



## Kammeh (Dec 23, 2014)

poppet said:


> hello! omg i forgot that you want a lemon as well q- q-
> i swear i only thought you'd had asked for a blossom /slap
> 
> i'll go re-add it to the list, im so sorry g_g



Omigosh awww, you don't have to apologize!! ;v; I can tell you've been busy with all your other requests so it's understandable! nvn 
Haha, I was just worried I hadn't offered enough or something because I saw other people offering a lot more than the base prices and I felt bad :C
If you want, I can totally raise the 300 tbt to 500 uvu"


----------



## doveling (Dec 23, 2014)

Kammeh said:


> Omigosh awww, you don't have to apologize!! ;v; I can tell you've been busy with all your other requests so it's understandable! nvn
> Haha, I was just worried I hadn't offered enough or something because I saw other people offering a lot more than the base prices and I felt bad :C
> If you want, I can totally raise the 300 tbt to 500 uvu"



i feel so bad since you were the first customer in this thread and i totally pooped out on it v n v
nono your offer is perfectly good!! please leave it as is, i'll do your order now OTL

LIVESTREAM ON 

- - - Post Merge - - -




when i go afk for a few mins from picarto....





.....


----------



## Emzy (Dec 23, 2014)

Oh poppet, you'll be the death of my wallet...
Hahaha i love your art too much ;U; 
edited the refs in >< 
*art style:* lemon~
*size:* waist plz bby~


Spoiler: ref



http://fav.me/d5u3pi8
http://fav.me/d5efgg4


*offer:* 400tbt
*extra details:* It's Amara again (hope you don't mind) can u draw her in her shinigami form plisu <3

Thank you for this chance once again~~~ 
time to go make some cash~~~

- - - Post Merge - - -



poppet said:


> LIVESTREAM ON
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



One day i shall watch your livestream...one day... x)
Idk why...but I read it as "i have love blood on me for a reason" that got weird quickly xD
ummm that was r00d pew pew at the r00d child


----------



## doveling (Dec 23, 2014)

Emzy said:


> Oh poppet, you'll be the death of my wallet...
> Hahaha i love your art too much ;U;
> edited the refs in ><
> *art style:* lemon~
> ...



ahah considered!! thankyou!!

& ahah woops my mistake.. i drew the heart there as a space filler ahhaahh - but yeah he/she was a blumhole 
_stab child_


----------



## sej (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi poppet! 
Aha, I bet it's really late for u now xD 
It's only 11:21am for me xD
On that note, i'm gonna be really super annoying and ask, when are you picking? (i need to stop asking this)


----------



## doveling (Dec 23, 2014)

Sej said:


> Hi poppet!
> Aha, I bet it's really late for u now xD
> It's only 11:21am for me xD
> On that note, i'm gonna be really super annoying and ask, when are you picking? (i need to stop asking this)



no idea again sorry
im pretty busy this week .-.

- - - Post Merge - - -




Alvery said:


> Oh wow that new base is super cute! :> Please consider the order below?
> 
> *art style:* lime/pixie
> *size:* N/A
> ...





emmatheweirdo said:


> *i seriously love your art omg ;w;*
> *art style:* blossom | softshot
> *ref:* [x]
> *offer:* 350TBT​





Emzy said:


> Oh poppet, you'll be the death of my wallet...
> Hahaha i love your art too much ;U;
> edited the refs in ><
> *art style:* lemon~
> ...



these 3 orders are accepted!! : >


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 23, 2014)

o my i was submitting a form but seems i am too slow...... orz. LOL congrats to those who got picked!!!

also, poppet, you've deleted a coding in the front so the fonts huuuge~ nwn. will have to wait til you open again one day ^^


----------



## doveling (Dec 23, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> o my i was submitting a form but seems i am too slow...... orz. LOL congrats to those who got picked!!!
> 
> also, poppet, you've deleted a coding in the front so the fonts huuuge~ nwn. will have to wait til you open again one day ^^



aww sorry  : < you can still post it ah!!
(& yes thanks! fixed it!!)


----------



## sej (Dec 23, 2014)

poppet said:


> no idea again sorry
> im pretty busy this week .-.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Congrats guys! 
I will be back for more art in the future!


----------



## doveling (Dec 23, 2014)

Sej said:


> Congrats guys!
> I will be back for more art in the future!



^^ hey do you think you could tell me what page your new order form was? i couldn't find it!


----------



## sej (Dec 23, 2014)

poppet said:


> ^^ hey do you think you could tell me what page your new order form was? i couldn't find it!





Sej said:


> Cool! Here we go then
> *art style:* lemon/chiblet
> *size:* Full body
> 
> ...



Here it is!


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 23, 2014)

poppet said:


> aww sorry  : < you can still post it ah!!
> (& yes thanks! fixed it!!)



s'all good!! i was being indecisive, but it's always nice that others will get a slot too :">! didn't know if i should have posted it or not, but here it is for next time! (thank you and youre welcome!!~)

*art style:* blossom | soft shot
*size:* --


Spoiler: ref










*offer:* 350tbt
*extra details:* would it be possible to have slightly longer hair and a version with and without the glasses? :'D that's all and thank you!!


----------



## doveling (Dec 23, 2014)

Sej said:


> Here it is!


oh yes thankyou!! (ahah too many pages - i got lost)



Gracelia said:


> s'all good!! i was being indecisive, but it's always nice that others will get a slot too :">! didn't know if i should have posted it or not, but here it is for next time! (thank you and youre welcome!!~)
> 
> *art style:* blossom | soft shot
> *size:* --
> ...



mhm alrighty considered for the time being!! 
(p.s i love the dress!!!)


----------



## sej (Dec 23, 2014)

poppet said:


> oh yes thankyou!! (ahah too many pages - i got lost)



No problem! 
Oh and by the way the mayor is my friends mayor(i need a christmas prezie for her! )


----------



## doveling (Dec 23, 2014)

Sej said:


> No problem!
> Oh and by the way the mayor is my friends mayor(i need a christmas prezie for her! )



oki!


----------



## Praesilith (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm back and forth contemplating to get art or not ;-;


----------



## Emzy (Dec 23, 2014)

poppet said:


> these 3 orders are accepted!! : >


Bbyyyyyyyyyy thank you!!!!


----------



## doveling (Dec 23, 2014)

Praesilith said:


> I'm back and forth contemplating to get art or not ;-;



up to you!! : >



Emzy said:


> Bbyyyyyyyyyy thank you!!!!



no probbs~!


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 24, 2014)

wuhuhu n__n i think i sent someone from tumblr your way!!!


----------



## lazuli (Dec 24, 2014)

*art style:* lime :: pixie


Spoiler: ref











*offer:* 350
*extra details:* n/a

also im guessing my last one wont be accepted because its 'too difficult/complicated' ???


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 24, 2014)

poppet said:


> these 3 orders are accepted!! : >



ahhhhh yay omg tysm ;w; i can't wait! should i send the tbt now? o:


----------



## doveling (Dec 24, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> ahhhhh yay omg tysm ;w; i can't wait! should i send the tbt now? o:


no problem!!! & not yet please!
(pay after you get it!!)


computertrash said:


> *art style:* lime :: pixie
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ref
> ...


considered thankyou!
sorry if that offended you by the way ; p ;; 


Gracelia said:


> wuhuhu n__n i think i sent someone from tumblr your way!!!



oh what really? thankyou!!


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

:<


----------



## sej (Dec 24, 2014)

poppet said:


> :<



Why a sad face?


----------



## doveling (Dec 24, 2014)

Sej said:


> Why a sad face?



i got locked in my shed by my younger cousins when we were playing hide&seek ah.. they even blocked the door with a metal gate ;_;;

plus i got put down haha


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 24, 2014)

poppet said:


> i got locked in my shed by my younger cousins when we were playing hide&seek ah.. they even blocked the door with a metal gate ;_;;
> 
> plus i got put down haha



OMG I would freak out Dx I have a slight claustrophobia when I get locked in T_T So sorry to hear that happened >:


----------



## sej (Dec 24, 2014)

poppet said:


> i got locked in my shed by my younger cousins when we were playing hide&seek ah.. they even blocked the door with a metal gate ;_;;
> 
> plus i got put down haha



Omg! Why would they do that? Dx


----------



## doveling (Dec 24, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG I would freak out Dx I have a slight claustrophobia when I get locked in T_T So sorry to hear that happened >:



ahah it was fun playing but everyone got so serious and we were all yelling at each other 
thats alright!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 24, 2014)

poppet said:


> ahah it was fun playing but everyone got so serious and we were all yelling at each other
> thats alright!



Aha, glad to hear it wasn't too terrible 8'D


----------



## doveling (Dec 24, 2014)

Sej said:


> Omg! Why would they do that? Dx



ahah i hid in the shed w/ my other cousin
and they held us hostage until we surrendered ah- we pretty stubborn so we refused to budge.

silly stuff i know but we took that game SUPER seriously hahah ; ) ~~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 24, 2014)

poppet said:


> ahah i hid in the shed w/ my other cousin
> and they held us hostage until we surrendered ah- we pretty stubborn so we refused to budge.
> 
> silly stuff i know but we took that game SUPER seriously hahah ; ) ~~



lol, well guess hostages are pretty serious xD??!!


----------



## doveling (Dec 24, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> lol, well guess hostages are pretty serious xD??!!



i guess so.. I CAN TAKE THEM TO COURT!!!


----------



## sej (Dec 24, 2014)

poppet said:


> i guess so.. I CAN TAKE THEM TO COURT!!!



Ahahaha! YAS TAKE THEM TO COURT!
lol


----------



## doveling (Dec 24, 2014)

Sej said:


> Ahahaha! YAS TAKE THEM TO COURT!
> lol



ten year old jail birds!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 24, 2014)

poppet said:


> i guess so.. I CAN TAKE THEM TO COURT!!!



Hahaha, better hope the prosecutor isn't good *thinks of Ace Attorney Prosecutors xD*


----------



## sej (Dec 24, 2014)

poppet said:


> ten year old jail birds!!



10 year old scum xD


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 24, 2014)

Pay me and I can be your lawyer. ovo
Planning on pulling an all nighter so I'm just gonna take the opportunity to farm btb. .3.


----------



## doveling (Dec 24, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Hahaha, better hope the prosecutor isn't good *thinks of Ace Attorney Prosecutors xD*


aahh yep!! but i have good proof !!!


Sej said:


> 10 year old scum xD


ahahah ... well actually some are 8 and 7... 6-1O year old scum!!



BlooBelle said:


> Pay me and I can be your lawyer. ovo
> Planning on pulling an all nighter so I'm just gonna take the opportunity to farm btb. .3.



how much per hour???
<& whoops i have not neglected your prize don't worry!!>


----------



## sej (Dec 24, 2014)

poppet said:


> aahh yep!! but i have good proof !!!
> 
> ahahah ... well actually some are 8 and 7... 6-1O year old scum!!
> 
> ...



Aha

What do you want for Christmas?


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 24, 2014)

Ahh no I understand! Don't rush yourself. uvu


----------



## doveling (Dec 24, 2014)

Sej said:


> Aha
> 
> What do you want for Christmas?



all i want is a cintiq (another art tablet) , pokemon alphas or moneyy!
your


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 24, 2014)

poppet said:


> aahh yep!! but i have good proof !!!
> 
> ahahah ... well actually some are 8 and 7... 6-1O year old scum!!
> 
> ...



Ooooo good ;D keep some evidence on hand for the culprits haha Anyways might poof, desperately searching for my ps2 slim ac adapter, had to order a darn backup one Dx pray that I find my original lol xD Getting a new ps2 game which wow I haven't played my console in years >: time to get reacquainted haha.


----------



## doveling (Dec 24, 2014)

BlooBelle said:


> Ahh no I understand! Don't rush yourself. uvu


;_;; sorry again


----------



## sej (Dec 24, 2014)

poppet said:


> all i want is a cintiq (another art tablet) , pokemon alphas or moneyy!
> your


An ipad mini :3 So I can go on here when i'm out n' stuff. Also because of apps.


----------



## doveling (Dec 24, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ooooo good ;D keep some evidence on hand for the culprits haha Anyways might poof, desperately searching for my ps2 slim ac adapter, had to order a darn backup one Dx pray that I find my original lol xD Getting a new ps2 game which wow I haven't played my console in years >: time to get reacquainted haha.



ahah we do!! i'll go take photos of the gate now!!

oh i wish super luck in finding your adapter!! //spirit fingers luck to you
ahh what game!?? : >


& before you poof (& or if anyone else wants to comment), i recently bought this baby from someone, what should i call her?






- - - Post Merge - - -




Sej said:


> An ipad mini :3 So I can go on here when i'm out n' stuff. Also because of apps.



ah nice!! (but don't you need a wifi source..??)


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 24, 2014)

nooo you don't need to feel guilty. ;3;
take as long as you need, i don't need it any time soon.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also bahh so cute
i suck with names, but i'll try to think of something. c:


----------



## sej (Dec 24, 2014)

poppet said:


> ahah we do!! i'll go take photos of the gate now!!
> 
> oh i wish super luck in finding your adapter!! //spirit fingers luck to you
> ahh what game!?? : >
> ...



I can buy like a wifi pack, so I do have wifi <3
And that baby looks really cute! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

How about Lily?


----------



## doveling (Dec 24, 2014)

BlooBelle said:


> nooo you don't need to feel guilty. ;3;
> take as long as you need, i don't need it any time soon.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



/still guilty

ahh i know!! me too ahha /sadly hi5s

lemme know!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 24, 2014)

poppet said:


> ahah we do!! i'll go take photos of the gate now!!
> 
> oh i wish super luck in finding your adapter!! //spirit fingers luck to you
> ahh what game!?? : >
> ...



Whoooo nice you present dem evidence pieces 8D

Ooooo well I got P3P AKA Persona 3 Portable and shucks well I got addicted to this game now xD trying to work to finish Shin Megami Tensei games, starting with 3 going to 4 on PS2 and then the fanservice Persona Q with some etrian style maps for dungeons ;D

Hmmm my first instinct is two Japanese names lawl; Miki and Mika OMG rip me and being an Otaku of sorts xD


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 24, 2014)

umm cecilia comes to mind for some reason?
also lily but that was already suggested.
ooh and lucy but that might just be because i like the name. omo


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 24, 2014)

Hmmm some names non-japanese lol; Karren, Lillian (cough friend cough), Lilli, Sara, Keri or Kerri, Justine, Hallie/Halli I could do more xD


----------



## doveling (Dec 24, 2014)

Sej said:


> I can buy like a wifi pack, so I do have wifi <3
> And that baby looks really cute!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


ohh right /dumb
& thankes!!! lily a super cute name, i'll keep that in mind!!



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Whoooo nice you present dem evidence pieces 8D
> 
> Ooooo well I got P3P AKA Persona 3 Portable and shucks well I got addicted to this game now xD trying to work to finish Shin Megami Tensei games, starting with 3 going to 4 on PS2 and then the fanservice Persona Q with some etrian style maps for dungeons ;D
> 
> Hmmm my first instinct is two Japanese names lawl; Miki and Mika OMG rip me and being an Otaku of sorts xD



ahah yas i shall win this case!!!

ohh sounds awesome!! i haven't got a ps2 or anything, nor have i played persona but the graphics ook good ahh!!

omgg i think i like the name mika.. is it pronounced mie-ka? or mick - a?




BlooBelle said:


> umm cecilia comes to mind for some reason?
> also lily but that was already suggested.
> ooh and lucy but that might just be because i like the name. omo



eep lucy is a cutie name!! honestly i don't think i want to name her
she's cute being nameless


----------



## sej (Dec 24, 2014)

poppet said:


> ohh right /dumb
> & thankes!!! lily a super cute name, i'll keep that in mind!!
> 
> 
> ...



Nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu your not dumb!
And np!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 24, 2014)

poppet said:


> ohh right /dumb
> & thankes!!! lily a super cute name, i'll keep that in mind!!
> 
> 
> ...



Whooo you go, poppet 8D!!!11!!

Ahhhh yup, it plays like an anime style game with dungeon crawling haha very fun, you can social link and get a girlfriend (darn no girl MC xD) still uber fun<<33

Aahah I love that name, I pronounce it mee-ka very cute name ;D


----------



## doveling (Dec 24, 2014)

Sej said:


> Nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu your not dumb!
> And np!


sometimes i am aha
: D


Kairi-Kitten said:


> Whooo you go, poppet 8D!!!11!!
> 
> Ahhhh yup, it plays like an anime style game with dungeon crawling haha very fun, you can social link and get a girlfriend (darn no girl MC xD) still uber fun<<33
> 
> Aahah I love that name, I pronounce it mee-ka very cute name ;D



//triumpant!!

sounds super fun i wanna buy it //broke ahh  - ahhaha : " )

oh oh i really like that name.. might tweak it to miyka to be unique though ahah
/goes and draws a birth certificate


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 24, 2014)

i feel so guilty seeing this sunrise background. i need sleep. ;v;
mikah is such a cute name zomg <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 24, 2014)

poppet said:


> sometimes i am aha
> : D
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhhh when you can try it out 8D Definitely an exciting franchise<<33

Yay, glad I could inspire you : D Love the twist on it ;D


----------



## Alvery (Dec 24, 2014)

poppet said:


> ahah we do!! i'll go take photos of the gate now!!
> 
> oh i wish super luck in finding your adapter!! //spirit fingers luck to you
> ahh what game!?? : >
> ...



Thank you for accepting my order!  

Anyways, you said you liked her being nameless, so maybe the name Nanashi? It means nameless in Japanese XP (I'm anime trash haha) And Nana is a cute name, if you wanted to shorten it :>


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 24, 2014)

Alvery said:


> Thank you for accepting my order!
> 
> Anyways, you said you liked her being nameless, so maybe the name Nanashi? It means nameless in Japanese XP (I'm anime trash haha) And Nana is a cute name, if you wanted to shorten it :>



Ahhhh Nanashi is also adorable and seems to fit well 8D Also expect a reply from me soon, Alvery lol; been backed up with distractions and haven't replied to many people lately ugah my timing xD


----------



## buuunii (Dec 24, 2014)

I don't know if you saw my response ;w;


----------



## Acrewoodx (Dec 24, 2014)

Hello, I know slots are full, and, well its Christmas Eve! So, if its not accepted, or drawn anytime soon, Im very understanding! I wouldnt want to be working at this time of the year . Id just like to put in a little request if you dont mind ^^

HTML Code:
*art style:* Lime / Pixie
*size:* N/A I dont think x


Spoiler: ref






*offer:* 400TBT? Or is it 450? Sorry I dont know which but Im willing to pay either!x
*extra details:* Could she have long wavy hair rather than put up in a bow? And also, for the price, I would like her to be blinking if thats not too much trouble?xo

Thanks a lot for setting up this beautiful shop btw. Im sure youll make lots of people happy with your, what I can only describe as Outstanding! , artwork. Also thanks for reading, and hopefully concidering this post 

Chloe... (Hopefully Ill be able to put a little blinking pixie right here one day) ^^


----------



## doveling (Dec 24, 2014)

Alvery said:


> Thank you for accepting my order!
> 
> Anyways, you said you liked her being nameless, so maybe the name Nanashi? It means nameless in Japanese XP (I'm anime trash haha) And Nana is a cute name, if you wanted to shorten it :>


no problem! you know i love drawing her!!
haha that name's adorable (yet literal which i like too ahah!)



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ahhhhh when you can try it out 8D Definitely an exciting franchise<<33
> 
> Yay, glad I could inspire you : D Love the twist on it ;D



will do! might ask for it next christmas!
yes thankyou for that ah!


buuunii said:


> I don't know if you saw my response ;w;






Acrewoodx said:


> Hello, I know slots are full, and, well its Christmas Eve! So, if its not accepted, or drawn anytime soon, Im very understanding! I wouldnt want to be working at this time of the year . Id just like to put in a little request if you dont mind ^^
> 
> HTML Code:
> *art style:* Lime / Pixie
> ...


hello!! ahh thankyou much!! 
ahah no its fine, considered!! - i'll let everyone know when i decide  when to pick!!



buuunii said:


> I don't know if you saw my response ;w;


oh yes i saw it! sorry i just forgot to reply ; -;;;
- - --  -- 
ALSO!,  MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!
i hope you get everything that you wanted, and are having a great day!! <333


----------



## doveling (Dec 24, 2014)

bump


----------



## doveling (Dec 24, 2014)

took the day off commissions to do myself some art
merry christmas, Ava.


----------



## azukitan (Dec 24, 2014)

poppet said:


> took the day off commissions to do myself some art
> merry christmas, Ava.



Ahhhhh, so adorable, yo! I love it. Your OC is a real cutie :'D


----------



## doveling (Dec 25, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Ahhhhh, so adorable, yo! I love it. Your OC is a real cutie :'D



thankyou!! : D

- - - - - 


Spoiler: mini stuff



i think i might just close off the shop today for a while - 
i don't feel as if im getting paid as much as i feel im putting in .-.

i look at other shops, and they are earning plenty more than i do within a few hours... im not envious or jealous or anything, its just making me think that if they can sell something so expensive for little work, i'm really undercutting myself (seeing as i also do rlc for the same works.)

u_u i'll just do what i've accepted from now on, after that im done with art on here until further notice.


----------



## sej (Dec 25, 2014)

poppet said:


> thankyou!! : D
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> ...



I totally understand! I think your art is worth way more than you sell it for! 

Also, Merry Christmas! 
It's 5am for me on Christmas day!


----------



## doveling (Dec 25, 2014)

Sej said:


> I totally understand! I think your art is worth way more than you sell it for!
> 
> Also, Merry Christmas!
> It's 5am for me on Christmas day!



;_; thankyou for understanding,

merry christmas to you too!! (your an early waker!~~)


----------



## sej (Dec 25, 2014)

poppet said:


> ;_; thankyou for understanding,
> 
> merry christmas to you too!! (your an early waker!~~)



Np <3

Well I am in bed because I can't get back to sleep xD

I am waking up at six, so we can chat for a while if you want!


----------



## doveling (Dec 25, 2014)

Sej said:


> Well I am in bed because I can't get back to sleep xD
> 
> I am waking up at six, so we can chat for a while if you want!



oh ahah!
 i need to go eat now, so ill be back later to chat? :>!


----------



## sej (Dec 25, 2014)

poppet said:


> oh ahah!
> i need to go eat now, so ill be back later to chat? :>!



Sure!  Let me know when you are finished!


----------



## Acrewoodx (Dec 25, 2014)

Sorry, can I please cancel my order? If youve already started work or its too late to cancel I understand, I can still pay.
I need to save my TBT for some planned purchases and realised I dont have enough to spend here 
Im really sorry, Id love to order again at a later date! ^^ x


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 3, 2015)

poppet said:


> thankyou!! : D
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> ...



Oh, I've just discovered your shop! You make lovely, lovely art. I feel badly that you feel you are being undercut. I've really enjoyed reading through the thread and seeing all of your pieces. If you don't come back I definitely understand, but I will lurk on the off chance that you return ^^


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 3, 2015)

OH Poppet! We love you so!! You do a WONDERFUL job! 

Have you considered raising your prices?


----------



## doveling (Jan 4, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> Oh, I've just discovered your shop! You make lovely, lovely art. I feel badly that you feel you are being undercut. I've really enjoyed reading through the thread and seeing all of your pieces. If you don't come back I definitely understand, but I will lurk on the off chance that you return ^^



hello! thankyou so much!
its not really that, its just that since "i think i'm being undercut" i get alot of orders to do and i don't feel as if what im getting paid is worth all the stress, time and eye strain i am getting. i probably will come back, but will be slightly stricter to of who i accept, how many i accept and limit styles ; -;
i need to learn to stop feeling so guilty when i turn someone down so until i learn that yeah i don't know : <

but i appreciate you coming in here though its dead, i'd be honored to draw for you when i am alright!


aleshapie said:


> OH Poppet! We love you so!! You do a WONDERFUL job!
> 
> Have you considered raising your prices?


oh thankyou!! Q-Q
i have but, i don't want people to be like... "what how come she's so expensive now ughhhhh greedy"
plus i don't know how much things go now


----------

